# Paralyzed pregnant NZW (RIP)



## Techturnedfarmer (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all,I breed NZW's and Californians. All my cages are suspended on wire. The rabbitry is 13' X 16' roofed but no walls yet [Florida].The day before yesterday something got in the rabbitry at night [I think it was a dog or dogs] the next morning at feed up we discovered [1] adult female missing and found her 40' away dead from head trauma. A maternity cage with mother and [7] 3 week olds [we were just about to move them that day to a community cage] was found open. [1] kit left,dead,`mother OK.We later found [1] kit alive hiding in the corner under some hay. That seemed all, for the rabbits anyway, except [1] dead chicken in the pen[heart attack?] and [1] hog of [13] out of the pen.

That was some brief background for the real reason for this post.

Today we discovered [1] of the pregnant females [2 weeks] is paralyzed in her hind quarters. An open web search indicates that most likely the disturbance of the other night caused her to bolt into her cage damaging her spinal cord.

Our question is this: Is there any condition connected with pregnancy that would cause this paralysis?



Thanks in advance for your response, Techturnedfarmer


----------



## CKGS (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't breed and am just learning alot about rabbits myself but I am sure someone more experienced will come along to answer your question. 
I just wanted to say Welcome to the forum and that I am very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Techturnedfarmer (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for your condolences, getting our rabbitry up and running has been a slow and painfull endeavor. The new cages we thought were going to be the end of all cage problems have turned out to present problems in and of themselves. They are 30" X 30" with straight sides and domed tops. They have 1/2" x 1" bottoms and 1" x 2" sides. As it turns out the 1" x 2" sides are too big because the kits will occasionally get out of the nest box by hanging onto the teat and then fall out. So we installed a 3" high border of 1/2" x 1/2" around the bottom of the sides. Then come to find out the rest of the 1" x 2" are large enough to allow a snake in, although once it has eaten a kit it can't get back out (thankfully) otherwise we wouldn't have known where the kit dissappeared to.

So now we have to wrap the entire cage with 1/2" x 1/2". Financially we could have just built the cages from scratch cheaper and prevented the loss of kits. Also the domed tops (domed front to rear) don't lend themselves to hanging water bottles.

And now dogs,I'm afraid to ask what's next.



Thanks again, Techturnedfarmer


----------



## Pipp (Aug 14, 2009)

So she was hopping for the first day and a half? 

I'll PM Pamnock, our Rabbitry Mod. In the meantime it's important (obviously) to keep her still. If it's not an actual break it could be that that the spinal cord (?) is swelling from some trauma and it may resolve itself. 

Sometimes they can get steroid shots and/or anti-inflammatories to help, but I'm not sure about the effect on the kits. I suspect that Metacam, which is a pain killer and anti-inflammatory, would be safe as long as it can be taken with food and she's well hydrated.

Of course the best thing would be x-rays and immediate vet treatment based on the results, but that can't always happen. 

Hopefully Pam will post soon. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Techturnedfarmer (Aug 14, 2009)

We're not sure she was hopping or not for the first day and a half, that morning i'm embarassed to say was quite frantic. The hog had to be herded back,the pen shored up (20' ditch and more hog panel in the ground),a protracted search for the missing kits (we live on 2 1/2 acres on the border of 100 or so acres of pine forrest) and burying the dead. The inspection of the rabbitry consisted mainly of looking for traumatic injuries involving blood and then hardening the latches as we believe that the thrashing around jarred them loose allowing the cage doors to open. We noticed something odd when feeding,she was sitting up but her rear feet were out to the sides and pointed up at a 45 deg. angle.

Thanks, Ttf


----------



## pamnock (Aug 14, 2009)

There are rare cases where pressure on nerves during pregnancy can cause temporary paralysis. With so many other possible causes, it's tough to make a guess in this case. X-rays would be very helpful in determining if there is spinal injury.

Pam


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 14, 2009)

It is too late for steroids to help her spine at this point. They need to be given very soon after the damage occurs (within 24 hrs, I'd say). Anti-inflammatories like metacam could help, but I'd check with a vet to see if they can cause harm to the fetuses.

So sorry about the dog attack. It's a shame we have to lock up our bunnies because some people can't control their dogs (and cats)!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 14, 2009)

I would try rubbing her back. I had two diffrent does who had chronic nerve pinches, I would put them into the table pose a bit tight and then rub their backs a bit. After a few minutes they where able to move their HQ and after 30 minutes to an hour they had complete control of their back legs again.


----------



## Techturnedfarmer (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the posts,I'll try rubbing her back. She doesn't seem to be in any distress whatever. We lowered her water bottle and feeder for easier access and are monitoring her closely to be sure she is evacuating properly.

Thanks again, Ttf


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you know how to palpate? If she is pregnant I would consister an abortion, if she doe snot get her mobility back. If you can not/will not than I would keep a very close eye on her, if she is pregnant and goes into labor she may not be able to reach proper. I would also pretty much guess that she could not care for them either so I foster would be needed.

Question - have you checked for reflex? I had two rabbits from the same litter, only two born, a few years ago over the course of a month around 4 months old both go paralized. One was simi and the other 90%. Would could stand but he stumbled and fell around, that is how it started but lightly, anytime he moved but the other could not use his HQ at all. The one that could not use his HQ could push my hand with his legs but that is all. Can this doe put pressure against your hand with her back feet?


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah you may have to consider an emergency spay if she can't give birth


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 20, 2009)

:bump: any update?


----------



## Techturnedfarmer (Aug 21, 2009)

I wold like to thank everyone for their concern and responses. Sadly the doe didn't make it. She passed during the night two days after my first post. I appologize for the delay in updating everyone, I have been alternately greiving and being infuriated. We have also not found a single one of the kits that dissapeared.
We do plan to enclose the rabbitry but due to the sad state of the economy we find ourselves working an average of 14 hours a day and still making cuts to merely survive so the timetable is uncertain.
Again,my sincere thanks to everyone, your input is extremely valuable to us!
Ttf


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss - it sounds like you're doing the best you can....


----------



## Techturnedfarmer (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you sincerely.

Ttf


----------

